# Learning Music is New Trend in India in 2018



## dhwanisangeet (Jan 14, 2018)

You observe Indian cinema and tv industry that they are promoting music studies (classical music instruments and dance forms) through showing their character learning music but in reality learning music is already in trend. We at Dhwani Sangeet Mahavidyalaya Music School found that people are showing more interest day by day in music.


----------

